# Maxi Scraper



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've mentioned this scraper in the past, and got around to taking a picture of it. It's simple to make. A jointer or planer knife can be inserted into a saw kerf of a piece of wood. A wide scraper like this works well on large panels, and is easily controlled. Knife can be removed for sharpening. 
.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Great Idea!


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I like it!!
Do you treat it just as you would a card scraper when sharpening?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Rob said:


> I like it!!
> Do you treat it just as you would a card scraper when sharpening?



There are a few ways to get an edge on it. A regular card scraper will perform well with just a flat filed 90 deg edge. A burr can also be created by burnishing. Using a jointer or planer knife, there is a lot of steel to sharpen. After a bevel is applied and sharpened, it will scrape as is. A burr can be added to the edge with burnishing. Or, after the bevel is applied, a flat edge can be added, and if desired that can be burnished.

The outer corners could be ground if scoring occurs. I haven't had that problem that a light pass with a ROS wouldn't take care of. An advantage of having a straight knife is getting right up to a 90 deg corner.


----------

